# Italian-carniolan hybrid breeder



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

i am also curious, i have daughters of a carnie mated with italian drones. Are yours similar?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Many of the Carnie queens that come with Carnie packages from CA have queens that are open mated with Italian drones. Many do tend to be less definsive. I Graft many of my queens from New World Carnies and open mate them, most have turned out rather well.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

This was a purchased open-mated breeder queen, not one of my own creations. Besides the defensiveness, she is an awesome queen. Her pattern is way better than any of my other queens. I was thinking of selling some of the extra daughter queens but I'm concerned about the future temperament.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

> carnie mated with italian drones


Doc- Yes, that must be what she is, seems how she is a dark color.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most F1 crosses are more defensive, not less. But they usually have some hybrid vigor.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I rolled 1 queen and pinched 4 more (all carni queens), all superseded queens open mated (they are all black with rust stripes down the sides of their abdomens), they kept their gentleness and are all prolific egg laying machines. There's a 1500 hive migratory operation 2 miles from me and I don't know how these queens got mated but I wish I had pinched queens last year. From what I've read it seems like i've been lucky in my 2nd year with bees.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

All of my queens from NWC mother turned out to be lead a more defensive hive than their mother. Not so noticeable in a good weather, but in inclement weather you better be well protected.


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

Michael Bush said:


> Most F1 crosses are more defensive, not less. But they usually have some hybrid vigor.


Yes, but what about the daughters from that F1?


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I do the same as cklspencer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Yes, but what about the daughters from that F1? 

I would expect a gradual decrease every generation on the average, but of course every one is itself and may still be pretty hot or not.


----------

